# Netzwerkpasswort in Win2k?



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

Wieso fragt mein (grade neu formatierter / OS-installierter Win 2k) PC plötzlich nach einem Passwort für das Heimnetzwerk, wenn ich von nem andern PC aus auf seine Platte zugreifen will? Is unter Freigabe nicht Passwortgeschützt?!
Muss ich da irgendwie sonderlich eingeloggt sein, oder so?


----------



## Tim C. (7. März 2002)

Also wenn der Rechner von dem du auf den Win 2k Rechner zugreifen willst, kein Win2k hat sondern irgendetwas da drunter, dann musst du nen User hinzufügen, der so heisst, wie der andere Computer und den User ANONYMOUS-LOGIN (oder so ähnlich) hinzufügen und beiden die Rechte geben, so klappt das bei mir zumindest manchmal.

Wenn der Rechner von dem du Zugreift auch win2k hat dann probier einfach mal deine logindaten einzugeben wenn du halt kein pass hast dann halt
user: administrator
pass: <bleibt leer>


----------



## ERkann (7. März 2002)

Hi,

also standard mässig ist das Gast Konto bei Windows 2k deaktiviert.Gib diesen frei,
und gib ihm die rechte für den zugriff und das funktioniert dann.


Gruß


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

*DANKE*

DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!
ERkann du bist ein Schatz!
Das war die Lösung... da drauf hätt ich aber ma auch kommen können 

MfG
Maniacy


----------

